# UK Spouse visa success - Category F self-employed list of documents submitted



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi there

I just got my visa, thanks to the help of many supportive members of the forum who gave me advice through the last year! I would like to share what documents we submitted. If anyone would like to ask a question about it, feel free. Best of luck to everyone still waiting!

SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS LIST
I have submitted the following list of documents to support my application for entry clearance under UK spouse visa. 
REGARDING APPLICANT 
Completed complication form
Applicant letter of introduction
Current passport of applicant
Previous passport of applicant
2 passport photo's of applicant
TB certificate of applicant
IELTS certificate of applicant
Proof of NHS payment of applicant - I went to the doctor while on visit visa in the summer and paid for the consultation and meds.
Request for return of all original documentation

REGARDING SPONSOR
Copy of sponsor's passport biodata page and South African residency- My husband has permanent residency in South Africa and that's when we met.
Letter of sponsorship
SU07 form
1 passport photo of sponsor

REGARDING FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT : CATEGORY F
Appendix 2 
Evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last full financial year.
annual self-assessment tax return to HMRC (a copy or print-out)
Statement of Account (SA302). - 
Proof of registration with HMRC as self-employed. 
Unique Tax Reference Number (UTR)
Letter from Danske Bank stating name and account number details
Letter from Danske Bank stating list of Class 2 National Insurance payments made
Personal bank statements for the same 12-month period as the tax return ( April 2013 - April 2014) showing that the income from self-employment has been paid into an account in the name of the person 
Evidence of ongoing self-employment through evidence of payment of Class 2 National 
Insurance contributions. ( evident from National Insurance Payment schedules, as well as bank statements April 2013 - October 2014)
The business is not required to produce annual audited accounts, unaudited accounts 
for the last full financial year and an accountant’s certificate of confirmation, from an 
accountant who is a member of a UK Recognised Supervisory Body (as defined in the 
Companies Act 2006);
Invoice of accountant 
Letter explaining the nature of self employment 

REGARDING PROOF OF GENUINE AND SUBSISTING RELATIONSHIP
Unabridged marriage certificate 
Abridged marriage certificate
marriage register copy
photo's of applicant and sponsor together from 2006 - 2014
Letter by applicant detailing contact between the applicant and sponsor
Email inbox print outs for duration of relationship
Skype log print out
Facebook messages ( random)
Previous invitation letters from sponsor to applicant
Applicant's old boarding passes from previous visits to the UK

REGARDING ACCOMMODATION:
Current tenancy agreement 
Letter from landlord giving consent for applicant to reside at let property should entry clearance be granted
Latest council tax bill in the sponsor's name
Electoral role registration letter with sponsor's name
Utility bill in the sponsor's name
Photographs of the let property where the applicant and sponsor intend to reside should entry clearance be granted

Copies of all important documents have been provided, but Teleperformance in Cape Town wouldn't accept it. They said the parcel would be way too thick to fit envelope.They returned all my original documents though.

A few notes, my husband earned 20 044 pounds before tax and on his SA302 it said net profit before tax was 18 900. He worked as self employment from July 2013 and filed the tax return April 2014.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

confusedSA said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just got my visa, thanks to the help of many supportive members of the forum who gave me advice through the last year! I would like to share what documents we submitted. If anyone would like to ask a question about it, feel free. Best of luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> ...


Hi there, congratulation about ur succsessful application. I just about applying for spousal visa under category F Self employement. Anyway can post ur introduction n sponsorship letter on this forum please..i just want to know what did u say in ur letters. Maybe it will help me..thanks

Cheers


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats! We went through Cat F successfully as well. What an experience! So nice to be on the other side of it.


----------



## hudykmah (Nov 3, 2014)

grasshopper33 said:


> Congrats! We went through Cat F successfully as well. What an experience! So nice to be on the other side of it.


Hi there Grasshoper

Cangratulation for u too anyway. Am just applying under category F but still need to do more check. Can u help me about ur sponsorship / intriduction letter please..it might help me..

Thanks alot


----------



## Jaynemw (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi there,

Thanks so much for posting everything you submitted for category F ( self employed). I am currently in Australia with my UK partner just about to apply under the same category and I feel so much more positive after reading your information. Could you tell me if you and your spouse applied from SA or did one of you go ahead and to UK first ? We are both in Australia and I think it will be a bit difficult to get letters form the accountant in UK from this end. also could you tell me if you got your visa under the 60 days ? I'm just trying to get my head around all the paperwork and requirements &#55357;&#56880;. Thanks Jayne form Oz


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

hudykmah said:


> Hi there Grasshoper
> 
> Cangratulation for u too anyway. Am just applying under category F but still need to do more check. Can u help me about ur sponsorship / intriduction letter please..it might help me..
> 
> Thanks alot


You outline your relationship, plans for the future and things you have in common each in your own words.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Jaynemw said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks so much for posting everything you submitted for category F ( self employed). I am currently in Australia with my UK partner just about to apply under the same category and I feel so much more positive after reading your information. Could you tell me if you and your spouse applied from SA or did one of you go ahead and to UK first ? We are both in Australia and I think it will be a bit difficult to get letters form the accountant in UK from this end. also could you tell me if you got your visa under the 60 days ? I'm just trying to get my head around all the paperwork and requirements ��. Thanks Jayne form Oz


The applicant has no choice but to apply from either their home country or normal place of residence. What do you mean you are both in Australia? The UK partner is visiting?


----------



## Jaynemw (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi,

Sorry I was a bit unclear , I am an Australian citizen and my partner is from the UK. We both live in Australia ( he has permanent residence here). We have been together 5 yrs and have a 3 yr old daughter ( she has a dual passport). We want to return to UK this year, but we think it would be easier if he went to UK first and got all his self employment paperwork done plus finds us a place to live. I would then apply from Australia once we have everything on the checklist. He has been self employed here for the past 3 yrs and we meet the finacial requirments for the last financial year and coming financial year. I was just wondering whether you found it easy to gather all the relevant documentation outside of UK ? I am assuming it's not that easy to get a letter from a UK accountant if your not in the UK ect. Hope that all makes sense ? 
Your advice would be much appreciated 
Thanks Jayne


----------



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi all, sorry I was inactive for a bit while sorting out my move to the UK. As Nyclon said you have to apply from your home country. I applied from SA and my spouse was already settled in the UK. 

It was a challenge to get an accountant who is member of UK supervisory body. Make sure that the accountant is registered before you use their services, as we previously used an accountant based in Northern Ireland, who wasn't a member and then had to redo the certificate of confirmation. 

Regarding the letters of introduction by applicant and sponsor, we each wrote a short letter ( about 1 printed page) outlining how and when we met, how we keep in contact, visits etc, our wedding,mutual interests and our future plans for building a life together in the UK.

It was a lengthy process to get all the information needed from HMRC. I agree with you that it would be easier for your partner to go to the UK first to set up as you need accommodation, council tax bill etc in his name and these things can take time. 

Don't hesitate if you have any further questions. Good luck!


----------



## kashee (Jan 21, 2015)

confusedSA said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just got my visa, thanks to the help of many supportive members of the forum who gave me advice through the last year! I would like to share what documents we submitted. If anyone would like to ask a question about it, feel free. Best of luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> ...


Congratulations
I am applying for my FLR(M) visa.I have two non salaried jobs and i am self employed as well.I have to show £24800 income which is covered by two non salaried jobs and from my self employment business.The only problem is that i can show self employment from current financial year hence unable to provide tax return.Is there any other solution.I will provide all bank statements, invoices ,accountant letter,UTR number,evidence of payment of Class 2 National 
Insurance contributions. Any input will be really beneficial for me.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your self-employment (Cat F) and non-salaried jobs must both be from the last financial year. If you haven't been in self-employment covering the whole financial year, you can only put forward taxable profit actually made during last financial year. Plus income from jobs received during the same financial year.


----------



## kashee (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi
Thanks for the quick reply.Unfortunately in my last financial year the income was less than the threshold limit.My ILR(10 YR) application is with home office and my wife visa will get expired soon.So can i apply on FLR(FP) application and when i get my ILR and my kids get British nationality then i may apply for her FLR(M).My wife is here in UK for last four years.
Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know. Have you consulted professional advisor on a complicated case like this?


----------



## kashee (Jan 21, 2015)

Joppa said:


> I don't know. Have you consulted professional advisor on a complicated case like this?


I met one advisor yesterday who suggested to apply FLRO when i discussed the option of FLR(FP).She agreed to go through FLR(FP) channel.But i am not fully satisfied with her advice.I have one further query my one child who is born in UK and never travelled out of UK, last time when i applied my visa extension i did applied visa for her as well and she has been granted visa which is going to be expired before i get my ILR. My question is should i apply to get her further leave to remain or wait until i get my ILR and the apply for her nationality.
Thanks for all help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need to extend your child's visa unless she is travelling. You can apply for her registration under Section 1(3)(a) once your settlement is through.


----------



## kashee (Jan 21, 2015)

Joppa said:


> You don't need to extend your child's visa unless she is travelling. You can apply for her registration under Section 1(3)(a) once your settlement is through.


will she not be overstayer once her visa gets expired and ultimately have an affect on her nationality.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, not for a child born in UK.


----------



## kashee (Jan 21, 2015)

Joppa said:


> No, not for a child born in UK.


Many thanks at least one of my stress has been releaved,but i am still stuck which visa application should i apply for my wife


----------



## cheeth (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, I'm really interested to know what the accountant’s certificate of confirmation is?

Can you explain this part?

Thanks,
Paul



confusedSA said:


> Hi there
> 
> I just got my visa, thanks to the help of many supportive members of the forum who gave me advice through the last year! I would like to share what documents we submitted. If anyone would like to ask a question about it, feel free. Best of luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> ...


----------



## faithkader (Sep 2, 2015)

*self employed category F*



confusedSA said:


> Hi there
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi there. Congratulations.

May I ask if what did you submit as proof of Evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last full financial year? I'm applying under Cat.F too but confused what this paperwork looks like. I have got the tax return, SA302, 12 months bank statement current and businesses account, letter from accountant and reportd of annual audited accounts.

Hope to hear from you soon or if anyone can help me please as I have an appointment on Wednesday. Thank you.


----------

